# Sickness and Hypos



## Laura22 (Sep 22, 2010)

I've already been sick twice today and feel nauseas so there may be a 3rd episode. 

How can I cure a hypo when I feel I want to just puke my guts up? I'm at 2.5mmol at the moment


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 22, 2010)

Has to be the old favourite..........Lucozade.............


----------



## Emmal31 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey laura 

I know how you feel hun I had so called morning sickness for 5 months with Jessica and was sick up to 6 times a day the only thing that kept me from having more hypo's than usual was drinking coke because I couldn't keep anything down. I know it's not the best thing to do but I found it a losing battle to get my lantus right in those first few months, just when you've got it right it'll all change again. I hope the sickness stops soon for you xx


----------



## Laura22 (Sep 22, 2010)

This is only the 3rd time since I fell pregnant that I have been sick. 

I've heard eating ginger is good but I can't get to a shop right now. I mean, I have a car, I have money, I just have no energy lol.

Luckily I have Lucozade so will try that. If I'm sick, I'm sick right?  x


----------



## Laura22 (Sep 22, 2010)

Waheyyy! Lucozade seems to be working *dances*

xx


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 22, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> Waheyyy! Lucozade seems to be working *dances*
> 
> xx



There was always a bottle of it sitting on every hospital bed side table (back in the day), to me is still carries that brand as 'something you have when your ill'.

Just good for when you cant eat solids..........hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Laura22 (Sep 22, 2010)

I HATE the original stuff. Love the Orange which is what I have now,

Might try some toast. Am feeling tonnes better. Thanks


----------



## smile4loubie (Sep 22, 2010)

I feel your pain lol. How far gone are ya. I've not been sick just feel awful. Don't want to eat and been having at least one hypo a day  are you on my Facebook


----------



## Laura22 (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm not sure if I am.

I'm 8 weeks and 4days  x


----------



## smile4loubie (Sep 23, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> I'm not sure if I am.
> 
> I'm 8 weeks and 4days  x


I think you are didn't you want rolos. I'm 6 weeks according to the scan today.


----------



## Laura22 (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes! That's me! Rolos were wanted.... not so much now lol

Aww so you're only 2 and a bit weeks behind me!


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 24, 2010)

Low blood sugars make you sick, even none diabetics.

Im still sick now with hypos at 19 weeks. If i dont get singals about the hypo i know when im sick.

Its best to not have the hypos at all, avoid them as best as you can (impossible  ) because getting back up while being sick is hard work.
Best thing i found is to snack all the time. If you eat every few hours then the sickness isnt so bad.
Quavers are a good thing to eat, didnt make me sick. I didnt like ginger myself not a nice thing to throw up. A glass of orange with breakfast helped me.
Anything you keep down is best, even if its not the healthest thing.

And yes your right 'If I'm sick, I'm sick right?' 

Im so sorry your being sick too, its horrid.

xxx


----------



## smile4loubie (Sep 24, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> Yes! That's me! Rolos were wanted.... not so much now lol
> 
> Aww so you're only 2 and a bit weeks behind me!


Yup lol x i still wanna make and eat banoffee pie lol


----------



## Laura22 (Sep 24, 2010)

Naaa! I really want a Twister ice lolly today! Haha!


----------



## JennySuperB (Oct 8, 2010)

Another vote for  Lucozade - maybe have it a little flat to avoid more sickness, but I do love it. That orange bottle tells me everything will be ok! Then maybe suck on a rusk or a plain biscuit?

http://babymunching.blogspot.com/


----------

